# Goodbye Marineland C360!



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Never had such a poor quality canister!

Three days of constant massive bubbles coming out of the outlet! Marineland says I should expect that for up to six days!

I checked all the connections and o-rings per marineland, still bubbles!

Returned it for a Fluval 406 and not a single bubble after about five minutes of it running.

I'd stay away from one of these if I were you.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

*** seen alot of people recommend the "C" filters lately. Maybe you got a dud?


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Its possible, but one bad one is enough for me to not try it again. I've never had a problematic Fluval so I just went back to them.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a C-530 and love it. Never have had a problem with it...


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just found this on MFK

Buy from Amazon
We found that several of the online reviewers were very satisfied with their purchase of this filter. Some of their comments included: Ã¢â‚¬Å"Good productÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

I've had the C-360 for a little over a year now. (replaced a 5 yrs old 350) 
the C-360 is a great filter for those who understand how canisters work, for those who take the time to read instructions, and for those who set it up according to Marineland specifications. 
No leaking or micro-bubbles if you set it up and appreciate this quality filter. 
Totalimmortal363, I would chalk your experience up to operator error.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah many have had great success with them, just need to follow the directions step by step. People don't and they have issues, this is what happens...


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Owned several canisters, never had an issue. Called marineland, went through their troubleshooting, no success.

Most certainly not operator error, manufacturer error IMO.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

sweet I just got my 406 yesterday and will be setting it up this weekend!!!....how did you setup your media baskets?...also any pointers that will help on my install....thanks


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

When you buy it the media is already in the trays.

Top basket: Carbon bags and water polishing pads(which I removed)

Second: Ceramic rings(Kept)

Third: More carbon(Which I kept in)

Fourth: Fine foam for particulate filtration(Kept)

Setup was cake, as all my Fluvals have been. Priming mechanism worked right away and the canister filled easily using it. Plugged her in after it was full and it's smooth sailing.

Don't really see how I could have messed up setting up the Marineland, this isn't my first rodeo.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Well Duds do exist for sure! Might have just been a bad unit.

I've heard great things about the new 06 series, so you shouldn't have any issues!


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

Totalimmortal363 said:


> When you buy it the media is already in the trays.
> 
> Top basket: Carbon bags and water polishing pads(which I removed)
> 
> ...


.

I have a 404 and I use biomax in the second and fourth trays with poly fil in the other two and of course the four filter pads.....crystal clear water and awesome flow rate


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Figure I'll use the carbon that it came with and then switch to a setup like yours once it's exhausted, always ran floss in my 204's and 404's.


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am considering getting a canister filter I have some questions

1 could I use "Seachem Purigen" instead of the carbon

2 could someone recommend a good one for me


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

ls5292 said:


> I am considering getting a canister filter I have some questions
> 
> 1 could I use "Seachem Purigen" instead of the carbon
> 
> 2 could someone recommend a good one for me


 75 gallon tank


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Stick with a Fluval if you're asking me.

Purgien in a fine media bag should be fine so far as I know.


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have had my c240 for 1/2 a year and it is the best $100 I have spent on an aquarium in awhile. My water stays crystal clear all the time. as long as you follow the instructions when setting them up there top notch IMO.


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

Totalimmortal363 said:


> Stick with a Fluval if you're asking me.
> 
> Purgien in a fine media bag should be fine so far as I know.[/quote
> 
> How long has the Fluval 406 External Filter been on the market


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

The 406 is pretty new, it's the successor to the 405.


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

Totalimmortal363 said:


> The 406 is pretty new, it's the successor to the 405.


can the sponge be washed and reused


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

also can someone tell me if you can put the return on the opposite side of the tank from the intake, or give me the contact info for Fluval


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

If I put them on opposite conners would I need another bracket?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

you are better off putting the return and intake beside each other in one of the back corners,sponges will last a long time,years,just rinse them out in dechlorinated water once in a while,monthly?depends on stocking,feeding


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

newforestrob said:


> you are better off putting the return and intake beside each other in one of the back corners,sponges will last a long time,years,just rinse them out in dechlorinated water once in a while,monthly?depends on stocking,feeding


If i put them in opposite corners then I would get better circulation and have a more even tank temp. and chimerical wise. What would be the down side.


----------

